# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé khuyến mại đi úc, seoul

## nguyethp89

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DU LỊCH GREENCANAL VIỆT NAM*

Kính gửi quý khách giá vé siêu khuyến mãi:
Hãng Vietnam Airlines (VN)
Hà Nội - Seoul: 680$/khứ hồi (có thuế)
Hà Nội – Úc chỉ: 300$

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá vé cho các đoàn khách có nhiều người tham gia.

Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều vé khuyến mãi trong và ngoài nước, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được biết thông tin chi tiết:
*
Công ty Green Canal Travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5292/ 0126 341 3468
Yahoo: greencanal_vn*

----------


## vemaybayq

wow..di úc giá rẻ thật đó ,tính cả thuế chắc tầm hơn 400$ một xíu..hí hí

----------

